# Sir Edric Christmas discount!



## thaddeus6th (Dec 22, 2018)

“Spewed Coffee on the Screen I Laughed so Hard” - Jo Michaels, Amazon.com review of The Adventures of Sir Edric

“...this book is ideal for both fantasy fans and booklovers in general looking who are looking for something different...” - The Tattooed Book Geek, Amazon.co.uk review of The Adventures of Sir Edric






If you’ve seen bits and pieces of Sir Edric but never got around to buying the books, or you like fantasy/comedy and have just heard of him, now’s the perfect time to buy. From 23 December to 6 January the price of all three e-books (The Adventures of Sir Edric, Sir Edric’s Kingdom, and Sir Edric and the Plague) is being reduced to 99c each.

From retrieving royal treasures to running the kingdom and rescuing an elven city from plague-ridden doom, Sir Edric’s life is full of adventure, alcohol, and the odd spot of adultery.

A tiny selection of spoiler-free one-liners:
Adventures:
_Very exciting. Not unlike having a scorpion dropped into your trousers._

Kingdom:
“How are you feeling, sir?”
"Depressingly sober. And my leg’s burning like a phoenix with chlamydia.”

Plague:
“I don’t wish to alarm you, sir, but you appear to be dripping amniotic fluid,” Dog said.

I know sometimes readers don’t go for humour because it’s just not their thing, but if you like the two short stories I posted for my X thousandth posts, linked below, do give Sir Edric a look during this sale.

The Vampire Lord 3,000th post critique
Unnecessarily Epic Meta-story, 4,000th post critique 

*Purchase links*
The Adventures of Sir Edric
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GCAF2CI/?tag=brite-21
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GCAF2CI/?tag=id2100-20
The Adventures of Sir Edric, an Ebook by Thaddeus White

Sir Edric’s Kingdom
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0757PMR7F/?tag=brite-21
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0757PMR7F/?tag=id2100-20
Sir Edric's Kingdom, an Ebook by Thaddeus White

Sir Edric and the Plague
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07BN2W1L7/?tag=brite-21
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BN2W1L7/?tag=id2100-20
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/806192

Thaddeus


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 23, 2018)

And here’s a little seasonal blog from the old fart himself: 
Sir Edric’s Guide to Christmas - Jo Zebedee


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 23, 2018)

Surely he's in the prime of his life? 

[Thanks, Jo].


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 3, 2019)

Ahem, hope a self-mention is alright, but my three Hero of Hornska books are down to just 99p/99c until 6 Jan.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GCAF2CI/?tag=brite-21
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0757PMR7F/?tag=brite-21
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07BN2W1L7/?tag=brite-21


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 5, 2019)

Just today and tomorrow left for this, so get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 7, 2019)

Last call, kids. Going to raise the prices now but it usually takes a couple of hours to work through Amazon.


----------

